# Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?



## bayernhoschi (16. Apr. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab jetzt 10 Grad Wassertemp. und biete meinen Lieblingen Wheatgerm an.
Aktzeptans, gleich null!
Sie lassen sich zwar oben sehen aber Hunger scheinen sie nicht zu haben:
Wie sieht es da bei euch aus?

Seit letztem Wochenende hab ich den Filter über Skimmer laufen, an diesem kommt der BA dazu.
UVC ist noch aus.
Sichttiefe ist ca. 40 cm, dann wirds trüb.


----------



## meinereiner (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Servus Ralph,

also bei mir sind es so 15°, und meine Fressen natürlich schon, aber ich geb' ihnen noch nicht so richtig viel.

Ich denke du kannst deine UVC schon anmachen, Meine läuft schon seit letzten Freitag. Der Filter wird sich auch trotz der UVC gut einfahren. 
Ich hab die UVC immer schon gleich, oder vielleicht ein oder zwei Tage nach der Pumpe eingeschaltet, und hatte da nie Probleme.
Mein Wasser war anfangs auch recht trübe, aber inzwischen ist's schon wieder recht klar. Läuft jetzt so knapp ne Woche.

Servus
 Robert, der quasi Nachbar


----------



## koifischfan (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Im oberen Bereich bei 10-12 Gard nehmen sie etwas Sinkfutter. Nach Schwimmfutter drehen sich nicht einmal die Goldis um.


----------



## Joerg (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Ralpf,
versuch es mal mit Sinkfutter.

Die Mehlpampe mögen wir alle nicht.


----------



## Zacky (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

...ich habe jetzt 12,8° an der Oberfläche im Filterkeller, also ohne Sonneneinstrahlung gemessen...das Sinkfutter wird bei meinen Kumpels einfach mißachtet, dafür nehmen sie das normale Schwimmfutter (Al-Ko-Te ConproMix) leicht verfressen wirkend auf...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Hi,

seit gestern gehen meine 5 Asagi auch wieder mit ans Futter.

Mußte aber einen Verlust beklagen. Asagi Nr. 6 - der kleinste - hat scheinbar den schnellen Temperaturantieg im Teich nicht gut verkraftet, der schwam Sonntag kieloben zwischen dem austreibenden __ Hechtkraut

MfG Frank


----------



## Nzz (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Hallo

Meine Koi fressen schon wie wild. Ich gebe aber nicht zu viel Futter, damit sich die Fische wieder langsam daran gewöhnen 

Beste Grüsse Nick


----------



## Moonlight (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Hmmm, meine haben den ganzen Winter über gefressen ... aktuell muß ich es ihnen streng einteilen.
Die würden sonst den ganzen Tag nur um sich rum futtern und das geht natürlich nicht solange die Bakterien noch nicht richtig auf vollen Touren arbeiten.

Ach ja, heute früh hatte ich 13,4°C ... jetzt ist es sicher mehr ... muß ich gucken wenn ich zu Hause bin 


Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

ich hab jetzt mal Sinkfutter versucht, ob sie es nehmen? Wenn dann in einer Tiefe die ich nicht sehen kann.
Sie sind munter und schwimmen gemächlich ihre Runden, auch optisch sehen sie gut aus.
soweit ich das beurteilen kann wenn ich sie dann mal an der Oberfäche sehe.

Mittlerweile hab ich 11 Grad Temp. und die Burschen werden schon fressen wenn sie der Meinung sind das es Zeit wird.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

@Jörg, was für eine Sorte Sinkfutter benutz Du?
Ich hab jetzt mal eine Probepackung von nem Bekannten bekommen. Ist glaub ich von Sera.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Hi,

bei z.Zt. 17° Wassertemperatur haben unsere Racker schon Hunger auf was ordentliches......................


----------



## Boxerfan (17. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Meine haben chon Hunger und betteln. Bekommen Schwimmfutter


----------



## MaFF (17. Apr. 2013)

Hallo, ich habe zur zeit 16 grad im Teich und es steigt jeden Tag um ein grad. Die Raupen sind schon oben und warten auf Futter. Bis Freitag bekommen sie noch sinkfutter, hoffen das Paket ist da bis Freitag. Dann bekommen sie ihr normales Futter wieder. Gruß


----------



## bayernhoschi (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Also, seit heute fressen sie.
ich bietre ihne im Moment einen "Eigenmix" aus Frühlings(Winter)futter und Sommerfutter an.
Ich werde nach und nach zum Sommerfutter wechseln.
Paprika, Banane, Gurke und Co natürlich eingeschlossen!

Der Filter läuft jetzt auch komplett:smoki


----------



## suddenfun (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Ich bin total überrascht , so Fidel und mit großen Hunger seine meine Lieblinge noch nie aus dem Winter gekommen.


----------



## Joerg (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Ralph, ich habe schon einige ausprobiert.

Aktuell kann es auch ein paar Vitamine haben. 
Probier das mal : Eine Flasche Multivitaminsaft vom Discounter. Das notmale Futter damit übergießen und einziehen lassen. Das macht aus normalem schon Multivitaminsinkfutter.


----------



## frido (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

16 Grad Wassertemperatur??? Ist bei euch schon Sommer...

Meine Koi sind auch bereits ziemlich aktiv-obwohl ich nur mit 8 Grad WT aufwarten kann. Futter wird aufgenommen, natürlich noch nicht so gierig wie im Sommer aber ein paar Pellets pro Tag genehmigen sich die Herrschaften bereits.
Wasser ist nicht ganz so klar wie letztes Jahr-kann den Bodengrund in 1,4 m Tiefe aber trotzdem noch deutlich erkennen. Aber das ist ja im Frühjahr nichts ungewöhnliches und gibt sich hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen.

Grüße


----------



## seppl (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Hallo, bei uns waren es auch schon 16 Grad Wassertemperatur, Koi fressen auch schon ordentlich.
Über Nacht hat es geschneit, taut aber schon wieder weg. Themperatur außen 5 Grad Teich jetzt nur noch
9 Grad, aber glas klares Wasser. Filter vor einer Woche gestartet.

Grüße Marion


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Also die WT hat sich so bei 12-13 Grad eingependelt.
Den Grund kann ich noch nicht sehen, immer noch so um die 14cm Sichttiefe.
Aber darum mache ich mir keine Sorgen, kenne ich schon. Das wird noch
@Jörg, wie hast Du das gemacht mit dem Multi-Vitamin-Saft?
Einfach das Futter ne Zeit drin einweichen und dann in nem Großen Tee- oder Nudelsieb abtropfen lassen?


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Ralph, nicht so viel draufkippen, dass es abtropfen muss.
In einem Beutel kann man das ganze dann etwas schwenken, damit alles aufgesaugt wird.

Schalt mal deine UVC Lampe ein. Je länger du wartest, desto länger dauert es bis sie wirkt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Also werd ich das ganze mal eintüten.

UVC jetzt schon? Die einen sagen so, die anderen so

Aber schaden kanns ja eigentlich nicht, oder


----------



## Joerg (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Nehmen eure Koi schon Futter?*

Mach das Teil an. Wenn das Wasser schon ganz grün ist braucht die schon lange.
Meine liegt noch trocken, da das Wasser noch klar ist.

Im Filter sollten sich schon Bakterien befinden. Die vermehren sich nun dort und schwimmen nicht frei im Wasser.


----------

